# What is your Chinese zodiac sign?



## Mourning Dove (Nov 24, 2014)

Because I prefer the Chinese zodiac over the Western zodiac anyway. I'm a Snake. Apparently I get along with Oxes and Roosters, and Pigs and Tigers are my enemy.

But my brother is a Tiger, and we get along just fine...


----------



## Waifu (Nov 24, 2014)

i'm a cock appropriately enough


----------



## FramerGirl420 (Nov 24, 2014)

I'm a dragon which is the best sign because as a dragon I am much larger than all the other zodiac signs and can crush them.


----------



## exball (Nov 24, 2014)

I'm a Tiger.


----------



## Coster (Nov 24, 2014)

I had never looked up my Chinese zodiac until now, funnily enough.

I'm a Rat!


----------



## Ariel (Nov 24, 2014)

Rat


----------



## Ronald Gaygun (Nov 24, 2014)

I'm a pig.


----------



## Karen (Nov 24, 2014)

Well if we want to get into specifics (including Wu Xing), I'm a fire rat. 
The rat part only seems to fit me though, since I don't have a lot of characteristics a fire person would have.

Western zodiac is more applicable to me, but that's because it can be incredibly vague.


----------



## Golly (Nov 24, 2014)

I'm a Monkey and my personality is only about half in line with that. Virgo suits me better. I guess that means I find it easier to pretend that people born within the same 3 weeks out of a year have similar personalities than everyone born within the span of one year.


----------



## The Hunter (Nov 24, 2014)

To the surprise of none, I'm a dog.


----------



## Globe (Nov 24, 2014)

This Silly Website said:
			
		

> The rabbit has represented hope for a long time, by Chinese people. It is tender and lovely.


 Well, I am pretty tender...


----------



## The Fair Lady (Nov 24, 2014)

Rooster. Only a year off from being a dog. HMMPF!

Edit: Didn't notice the element thing before; I'm actually a water rooster.


----------



## Dalish (Nov 24, 2014)

MONKEY


----------



## Dollars2010 (Nov 24, 2014)

I'm a sheep. To be specific, I'm a metal sheep. That's pretty brutal.


----------



## Hawker Hurricane (Nov 24, 2014)

I actually know my sign and my element off the top of my head, I am a Metal Horse.


----------



## The Knife (Nov 24, 2014)




----------



## Grand Number of Pounds (Nov 24, 2014)

I'm an ox

*Celebrities Born in the Year of the Ox*
Adolf Hitler


----------



## ON 190 (Nov 24, 2014)

I am a goddamned rabbit.

Fuck you, China.


----------



## The Knife's Husbando (Nov 24, 2014)

I'm the same as The Knife.






Cute lit'll babbys!

(edit: It turns out after further research, The Knife & I are both "fire" snakes!)


----------



## OtterParty (Nov 24, 2014)

I'm a water monkey. (To get both the animal and the element, check here.)

Pictured: water monkeys








flossman said:


> I am a goddamned rabbit.
> 
> Fuck you, China.


Bunnies aren't just cute like everybody supposes


----------



## ON 190 (Nov 24, 2014)

Apparently I'm a Fire Rabbit.

I take back what I said about China. We're cool, China.


----------



## FramerGirl420 (Nov 24, 2014)

If we're doing this, I should prob point out that I'm an earth dragon. I didn't look into what that means, but it's a thing that I apparently am.


----------



## OtterParty (Nov 24, 2014)

FramerGirl420 said:


> If we're doing this, I should prob point out that I'm an earth dragon. I didn't look into what that means, but it's a thing that I apparently am.


They're the biggest dragons


----------



## Dalish (Nov 24, 2014)

Unbovvered said:


> I'm a water monkey. (To get both the animal and the element, check here.)
> 
> Pictured: water monkeys



i am also water monkey, let us hold hands so we might not lose each other
and smash clams against our bellies


----------



## DH 384 (Nov 24, 2014)

Miraak said:


> i am also water monkey, let us hold hands so we might not lose each other
> and smash clams against our bellies



Welp, I'm also a water monkey. Let us all join together and smash clams against our bellies. This sign is extremely appropriate though considering my username...


----------



## cypocraphy (Nov 24, 2014)

I'm  a pig.


----------



## Grand Number of Pounds (Nov 24, 2014)

I'm a wood ox, my brother is a wood rat, my dad is a metal rabbit and my mom is a wood horse


----------



## The Knife's Husbando (Nov 24, 2014)

flossman said:


> I am a goddamned rabbit.
> 
> Fuck you, China.



Dude. Seriously?

Bugs Bunny, Usagi Yojimbo, Br'er Rabbit, El-Ahrairah from _Watership Down..._

You're in damn good company.


----------



## exball (Nov 24, 2014)

flossman said:


> I am a goddamned rabbit.
> 
> Fuck you, China.


Nowhere near as street as a Tiger.


----------



## Pikonic (Nov 24, 2014)

I'm an Earth Dragon


----------



## ON 190 (Nov 24, 2014)

bungholio said:


> I'm  a pig.


Yes you are.


----------



## The Hunter (Nov 24, 2014)

Oh, apparently I'm not just a dog, I'm a wood dog.


----------



## Pikonic (Nov 24, 2014)

The Hunter said:


> Oh, apparently I'm not just a dog, I'm a wood dog.


----------



## The Knife's Husbando (Nov 24, 2014)

Hunger Mythos said she was a metal sheep. Is that where steel wool comes from?


----------



## Mourning Dove (Nov 24, 2014)

Me: Earth Snake
Sister: Fire Rabbit
Brother: Fire Tiger
Mom: Earth Ox
Dad: Water Dragon


----------



## Dollars2010 (Nov 24, 2014)

The Knife's Husbando said:


> Hunger Mythos said she was a \M/ETAL sheep. Is that where steel wool comes from?


It sure is.


Spoiler


----------



## Coster (Nov 24, 2014)

I'm a fire rat. Heh, not bad.


----------



## The Hunter (Nov 24, 2014)

Coster said:


> I'm a fire rat. Heh, not bad.


The only good rat is a hood rat.


----------



## fuzzypickles (Nov 24, 2014)

Water Rooster. Interesting.


----------



## The Fair Lady (Nov 24, 2014)

fuzzypickles said:


> Water Rooster. Interesting.


We're both wet cocks!


----------



## Watcher (Nov 24, 2014)

I was born the year of the monkey


----------



## Mourning Dove (Nov 24, 2014)

From this website:



> If a family or any working team is fortunate enough to have all five elements within its members, it is said that they would then enjoy a lot of harmony. The presence of all five elements within one unit creates an overall balance and each element would “generate” – or support – the other.



We have all the elements on this forum. We win!


----------



## Himawari (Nov 24, 2014)

I'm a Fire Tiger.

And in western zodiac I'm a Leo, which is a fire sign.

So basically I'm a fire kitty all around. :3


----------



## FramerGirl420 (Nov 24, 2014)

Mourning Dove said:


> From this website:
> 
> 
> 
> We have all the elements on this forum. We win!


We're like Captain Planet. 
Except he has blue arms and Chris would hate us for that.
Oh wait! He already hates us!
We're like Captain Planet!


----------



## ON 190 (Nov 24, 2014)

FramerGirl420 said:


> We're like Captain Planet.
> Except he has blue arms and Chris would hate us for that.
> Oh wait! He already hates us!
> We're like Captain Planet!


Fun fact: Captain Planet could form/be summoned _without_ heart. That annoying kid and his monkey were totally unneeded.


----------



## OtterParty (Nov 24, 2014)

flossman said:


> Fun fact: Captain Planet could form/be summoned _without_ heart. That annoying kid and his monkey were totally unneeded.



"We once summoned Captain Planet without Heart. That guy was a dick."

>That guy was a dick

>a dick



Null confirmed for Captain CWCki


----------



## Saney (Nov 24, 2014)

I'm a Wood Dog. Someone pet me.


----------



## ON 190 (Nov 24, 2014)

Saney said:


> I'm a Wood Dog. Someone pet me.


Maybe if you accepted my marriage proposal before, fucker.


----------



## Saney (Nov 24, 2014)

flossman said:


> Maybe if you accepted my marriage proposal before, fucker.


----------



## LordDarkrai (Nov 24, 2014)

Apparently my zodiac sign is Metal Rooster.


----------



## applecat (Nov 25, 2014)

I'm a Snake. I thought I was a Horse for a good chunk of my life, but then I realized that the Chinese new year wasn't until the end of January that year. But that was chill, because Snake is actually fits a lot better. I'm all about charm and not much about labor.


----------



## Coldgrip (Nov 25, 2014)

Water dog here.


----------



## Night Terror (Nov 25, 2014)

im a doge


----------



## Overcast (Nov 25, 2014)

My zodiac animal:



Spoiler










 Baaaaaah....


----------



## exball (Nov 25, 2014)

scorptatious said:


> My zodiac animal:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He's beauty, he's grace.


----------



## Overcast (Nov 25, 2014)

Mourning Dove said:


> From this website:
> 
> 
> 
> We have all the elements on this forum. We win!



Apparently I'm not just a sheep, but a METAL SHEEP too.


----------



## John Titor (Nov 25, 2014)

Earth Dragon


----------



## Flowers For Sonichu (Nov 25, 2014)

I was born in early January (before Chinese New Year).  If u go by the Chinese calendar I'm an Ox but if u go by the Gregorian calendar I'm a Tiger.

That site tells me I'm a wood ox

huh huh, you said "wood"


----------



## derpi (Nov 25, 2014)

I'm a cock :3333


----------



## c-no (Nov 25, 2014)

Through the link Unbovvered posted, I am a Water Rooster.



R.A.E.L. said:


> We're both wet cocks!


Can I join you guys? I'm also a wet cock.


----------



## Overcast (Nov 25, 2014)

By the looks of things, our good friend Chris is a water dog.

According to the "Life Lessons" water dogs need to be careful of others taking advantage of them, over indulgence, and careless spending.

We all know how well that's worked out...


----------



## The_Hissing_Vigilant (Nov 25, 2014)

Fuck you, I'm a Dragon.

An earth Dragon.


----------



## Da Pickle Monsta (Nov 25, 2014)

I'm a water dog.  The personality synopsis actually matches mine pretty well.


----------



## Oglooger (Nov 25, 2014)

I'm a rat.
I don't know what to think of that since I'm not well versed in Chinese astrology.
mostly because I have trouble seeing how a horoscope can cover an entire year instead of something smaller like months.
How do I know which elemnt I am? seeing how there are water dogs and fire rats.


----------



## The Fair Lady (Nov 25, 2014)

Oglooger said:


> How do I know which elemnt I am? seeing how there are water dogs and fire rats.


I found my element here.


----------



## Oglooger (Nov 25, 2014)

R.A.E.L. said:


> I found my element here.


I'm a fire rat.


----------



## DespicableFool (Nov 25, 2014)

Looks like I'm a water pig. I don't hold a lot behind these kinds of things, but the description of this thing fits me rather well. For what it's worth, it seems legit.


----------



## exball (Nov 25, 2014)

I'm an Earth Tiger apparently. I thought I was a fire Tiger which doesn't sound like me, but Earth perfectly does. That's a little spooky.


----------



## GRANDnumberofMULTIPLES (Nov 26, 2014)

I'm a metal horse. Short summary is that I can be an asshole but people generally like me and I get bored easily.


----------



## champthom (Nov 26, 2014)

The ox.


----------



## YI 457 (Nov 26, 2014)

_Rabbit: symbolizes such character traits as creativity, compassion, and sensitivity. Rabbits are friendly, outgoing and prefer the company of others. They also prefer to avoid conflict. In confrontational situations, Rabbits approach calmly and with consideration for the other party. Rabbits believe strongly in friends and family and lacking such bonds can lead to emotional issues._

Good.


----------



## The Hunter (Nov 29, 2014)

Chandler Cats said:


> I am a tiger and I was fascinated and collected tigers years before I learned I was one.  I resemble my Western Zodiac sign not a single bit ... the Tiger ... absolutely dead on.


Same with me, lol. Growing up, I loved dogs and everything about them. When I learned what the Chinese zodiac was, I immediately said I was gonna be a dog and was right. Description fits me better than any other sign.

Also, fun fact, dogs and tigers are compatible!


----------



## John Furrman (Nov 29, 2014)

I am a metal goat/ram/sheep. Metal as fuuuuuck 

I've always loved ungulates and things with horns. I don't really conform to many descriptions besides being bad with money and being moody.


----------



## x.eight.six.systems (Nov 29, 2014)

Waifu said:


> i'm a cock appropriately enough


I'm a water cock aswell.


----------



## Mourning Dove (Nov 29, 2014)

Because I know everyone lahvs my statistical graphs. 




 

Looks all the elements and animals are evenly spread out. But the majority looks like they're wet and cocks.


----------



## exball (Nov 29, 2014)

As expected, cwcki consists mostly of cocks.


----------



## Roger Rabbit (Nov 29, 2014)

The Knife's Husbando said:


> Dude. Seriously?
> 
> Bugs Bunny, Usagi Yojimbo, Br'er Rabbit, El-Ahrairah from _Watership Down..._
> 
> You're in damn good company.



Don't forget me.

Actually, I'm a pig apparently. I make good bacon.


----------



## Beth (Nov 30, 2014)

I am an Earth Dragon. Yay for that.


----------



## Tootsie Bear (Nov 30, 2014)

I believe I'm an "Earth Snake." To be honest I have no clue what that means and I hope it's not bad.


----------



## Trombonista (Jan 13, 2015)

For years I thought I was a Snake, but since the 1989 Chinese Year started in February, I'm actually a Dragon.


----------



## Waifu (Jan 13, 2015)

The cock. Fitting, no?


----------



## Some JERK (Jan 13, 2015)

Tiger.


----------



## Lefty's Revenge (Jan 13, 2015)

Horse


----------



## Avocado (Jan 13, 2015)

I'm a metal sheep. 

It's my year!


----------



## morganna (Jan 13, 2015)

I'm a Leo in Western Zodiac, and us Leos are supposed to be all like "look at me!"
I'm a Rabbit in Chinese Zodiac, and us rabbits shy away from the limelight.

So I guess my personality is, "Look at me!! ... but not too much."


----------



## Pikonic (Jan 13, 2015)

Ummmm, did anyone else notice all the people who said they are dragons are earth dragons?
Is there a fire/water/metal/wood dragon in the house?



morganna said:


> I'm a Leo in Western Zodiac, and us Leos are supposed to be all like "look at me!"
> I'm a Rabbit in Chinese Zodiac, and us rabbits shy away from the limelight.
> 
> So I guess my personality is, "Look at me!! ... but not too much."



http://www.primalastrology.com/angora-rabbit.html

Combine eastern and western Zodiacs and you are an Angora Rabbit! 
I'm a hornet!


----------



## Dr. Mario (Jan 14, 2015)




----------



## sm0t (Jan 14, 2015)

I'm a fire rabbit, and my husband is a fire tiger.


----------



## Van Darkholme (Jan 14, 2015)

Tiger.


----------



## The Dude (Jan 14, 2015)

I'm a water dog.


----------



## c-no (Jan 14, 2015)

exball said:


> As expected, cwcki consists mostly of cocks.


Precisely, wet cocks is what the CWCki mostly composes of.


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Apr 15, 2017)

Fire Ox


----------



## Black Waltz (Apr 15, 2017)

Tiger


----------



## Witlich (Apr 15, 2017)

The dog. I'm gonna be a real bitch when I'm old


----------



## Kari Kamiya (Apr 15, 2017)

I don't know the element, but I'm a Monkey.


----------



## Ravelord (Apr 16, 2017)

Water monkey.



Spoiler: Video related


----------



## BlueSpark (Apr 16, 2017)

A sheep.



 
So I need to get married so that I have a wife to cheat on, but the marriage will bankrupt me.


----------



## NatalieM (May 28, 2017)

I am a rat ! 1984


----------



## _blank_ (May 28, 2017)

Scorpio Water Dog... or according to the link @Pikonic provided, I'm apparently an Octopus.

http://www.primalastrology.com/octopus.html

Chthulu Motherfuckers, Yeah!


----------



## Coldgrip (May 28, 2017)

_blank_ said:


> Scorpio Water Dog... or according to the link @Pikonic provided, I'm apparently an Octopus.
> 
> http://www.primalastrology.com/octopus.html
> 
> Chthulu Motherfuckers, Yeah!


I'm a scorpio and water dog as well...

Does this mean I now have to go to Japan and start molesting people?


----------



## _blank_ (May 28, 2017)

Coldgrip said:


> I'm a scorpio and water dog as well...
> 
> Does this mean I now have to go to Japan and start molesting people?



..."start?"

Seriously tho - if you want to, sure. Personally I'm just saving up all of my pent-up rage to take over a continent or two in a few years.


----------



## Cake Farts (May 28, 2017)

Taurus,  Earth Tiger,  and wolf according to primal astrology. 

Makes sense that all three would say I'm stubborn af


----------



## clyde1VP (Jan 29, 2020)

Tiger's sign.


----------



## Dwight Frye (Jan 29, 2020)

Ox's sign


----------



## Cooking Mama (Jan 29, 2020)

Monkey


----------



## Disheveled Human (Jan 31, 2020)

Horse... So why am I not hung like one?


----------



## Doctor Placebo (Jan 31, 2020)

Coronavirus.


----------



## Digital Thunder (Jan 31, 2020)

Metal Dragon.


----------



## FluffyTehFennekin (Jan 31, 2020)

Snake


----------



## Sangria (Feb 1, 2020)

Aries, Horse. According to that Primal Astrology website, I'm a Hammerhead Shark.


----------



## soft kitty (Feb 1, 2020)

Horse, of course.


----------



## Mesh Gear Fox (Feb 2, 2020)

bark bark woof


----------



## Quantum Diabetes (Feb 2, 2020)

My zodiac sign is the bear from the Kodiak can

Rising sign unclear,  maybe Cancer


----------



## snailslime (Feb 2, 2020)

metal snake
ssssss

(the western zodiacs are better)


----------



## Lina Colorado (Feb 2, 2020)

I'm a monkey!


----------



## Chicken Picnic (Feb 2, 2020)

Cancer pig

gang gang


----------



## Niggaplease (Feb 2, 2020)

Rooster


----------



## Celebrate Nite (Feb 2, 2020)

Tiger


----------



## Eto (Feb 3, 2020)

For Western astrology, I’m a Taurus Sun, Virgo Moon and Ascendant.

For Chinese astrology, I’m a Fire Ox.

For that Primal astrology, I’m a Yak.


----------



## DDBCAE CBAADCBE (Feb 3, 2020)

I was born in the year of the monkey. Seems appropriate.
A water monkey apparently.


----------



## Gatdam Animal Person (Feb 3, 2020)

Sweet! Apparently I'm a metal dragon!


Spoiler: Sleepy Dreg








Technically I would be an earth rabbit but I like dragons so don't judge me, bigot.


----------



## Shadfan666xxx000 (Feb 4, 2020)

Fire ox going by year


----------



## Niggernerd (Feb 4, 2020)

Corona


----------



## Teadrinkr (Feb 4, 2020)

Water sheep


----------



## omori (Feb 5, 2020)

Wood dog


----------



## AzuraAquafina (Feb 6, 2020)

Dragon


----------



## Neet Tokusatsu (Feb 6, 2020)

Earth Snake





Close enough i guess


----------



## FuckedUp (Feb 7, 2020)

Earth Rabbit


----------



## Gangster Talk (Feb 8, 2020)

I'm a horse so I'm supposed to be a total chad pussy slayer


----------



## Slimy Time (Feb 8, 2020)

Wood pig.


----------



## afternoon_tea (Feb 8, 2020)

metal cock


----------



## clyde1VP (Feb 25, 2020)

Talking of which, there are also animal totems signs, and I'm a salmon. Different emblems have different symbolism, but in general the majority of animals totems offer protections to us, as they say. I just wonder, what predictions should a simple human being read, a zodiac Chinese signs or animal totems?


----------



## Doug_S1 (Feb 25, 2020)

A small negrito boy with a knack for fishing.


----------



## murgatroid (Feb 25, 2020)

Snake. I ain't tellin which type.

Seems like snake is the rarest type in this thread.


----------



## Nein Inch Nales (Feb 25, 2020)

My Chinese zodiac:



Spoiler: spoiler:


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Feb 25, 2020)

The dog

I am not a good girl


----------



## UtadaWasabi (Feb 26, 2020)

Water Monkey


----------



## The Great Chandler (Sep 5, 2020)

Me irl btw


----------



## Agent Abe Caprine (Sep 5, 2020)

Dog. Four is one of my lucky numbers. That's a bad luck number in China.


----------



## teat (Sep 5, 2020)

i am a rat bastard


----------



## Pina Colada (Sep 5, 2020)

Piggy piggy


----------



## Tard Repository (Sep 5, 2020)

I'm a bigass ox.


----------

